
Ask HN: How do you become a micro investor or angel? - lakeeffect
I have some money set aside. I want to take some chances while learning about new technologies that I can invest in.  Any recommendations on how to proceed, where can I find the best opportunities to invest?
======
hiding-vertical
Funny, I literally just posted an Ask HN about how to attract investors for
something that's in a vertical niche deemed "safe" / "growth" even though it's
mostly bootstrapped services business and not really a venture startup.

Trying to figure out if that's appealing to angel investors these days with
all the uncertainty

------
naveen99
If you want to learn, do some paper trading first. Stock markets have lots of
opportunities for investment. don’t bet more than 2% on a single investment
idea, particularly when starting out.

